# Connectland USB Wireless Adaptor , Lost CD :(



## xelasha (Mar 12, 2006)

hi , Im new to this forum.

I Recently found my connectland USB Wireless Adaptor , But i have lost the  CD to install it. Without that CD widows XP cant install it itself. What do i do?


----------



## Rip_Uk (Mar 12, 2006)

do a search on google for nthe drivers. Make sure you get the drivers for Win XP (I assume you are using that) and install them.

Is it just connectland USB Wireless Adaptor? does it have a Model?


----------



## xelasha (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you for the quick reply , i need this quick. It is a connectland 5510002 , Some other information on the back is WIRE-CNL-USB-NEW. Iv Downloaded a driver from the Australian Connectland website for my model but it doesnt seem to be doing anygood. Any Other suggestions?


----------



## Rip_Uk (Mar 12, 2006)

ill have a look hold on


----------



## Rip_Uk (Mar 12, 2006)

i think this is the driver your after mate. http://support.connectland.com.au/drivers/5510002.zip

maybe its the one you already have ??


----------



## xelasha (Mar 12, 2006)

Lol , Yes thats the one i have , Totally useless Driver. By The Way , Your System Specs PWN!

EDIT: Thank u RIP_UK For the help , but it seems my dad has found the CD


----------



## Rip_Uk (Mar 12, 2006)

cheers, bloody spent enough on it


----------



## Rip_Uk (Mar 12, 2006)

even better. hehe, always happens to me, you look everywhere and its in the most stupid place. good luck anyway.


----------



## Duno40 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Please*

Hello I just joined this forum to ask you a question. I have the same problem on my Windows XP machine. Could you please send me the drivers to duno40@gmail.com. I can not find my CD either and the drivers from there site do not wanna work. 

Cheers.


----------

